# Shaft Squaring Tool



## mautry (Mar 28, 2009)

Made this from 1-1/2" Delrin. Paralleled both ends of a 4" piece, bored a hole .002" over shaft size through center. Drilled and tapped two 1/4-20 holes to hold end cap. Milled 1/2" slot perpendicular to tapped holes.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

Awesome, can ya make me one? and if ya can how much? great idea i love this site.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

If you ever want to sell one let me know.


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Down right cool.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's really good!

You ought to market those.

Maybe add a modification so they can be chucked up in a drill motor?

Allen


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just curious, what is the slot for, to let the dust out? What if you were to mill your end cap to fit that slot, then cut your emory cloth smaller to fit the slot?

Personally I like that thing, it's cool as all get out. If you had a decent price for one that was 3/4" or 1" diameter I'd buy one.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

aread said:


> That's really good!
> ...Maybe add a modification so they can be chucked up in a drill motor?...


Really? It's going to take only a couple of turns with light pressure to cut a few thousandths off the shaft. No need for power. I've got the G5. Now power assist needed or wanted.


----------



## mautry (Mar 28, 2009)

Gunner7800 said:


> Just curious, what is the slot for, to let the dust out? What if you were to mill your end cap to fit that slot, then cut your emory cloth smaller to fit the slot?
> 
> Personally I like that thing, it's cool as all get out. If you had a decent price for one that was 3/4" or 1" diameter I'd buy one.


The idea just hit me the other day, had that piece of Delrin and thought I would just try it. I spent very little time on it and the what to do were spur of the moment. I wanted the slot for the dust and just to see the end.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Don Schultz said:


> Really? It's going to take only a couple of turns with light pressure to cut a few thousandths off the shaft. No need for power. I've got the G5. Now power assist needed or wanted.


You're right. 

But I'm impatient. I want it NOW!    

JK

This one actually looks easier to use than the G5. I have the G5 and it works well. But I also have some 1" delrin at home & I'll be making one of these tonight. I bet I can mount it in my lathe and square up a couple of dozen arrows in under 3 minutes.  

Allen


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Genius, great idea


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

wouldn't the hole need to be precisely the same diameter as the arrow shaft to be precise... ? 

I made an arrow squaring tool and just used two blocks of wood and cut v notch in them , at one block I mounted a piece of aluminium sheeting with some sandpaper glued on. works great, you just need to make sure that the 2 v's are level, I don't own pwoer tools that do that so I glued pieces of paper on the bottom of one block so the arrow would sit square to the sandpaper.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice Job


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

